# Has anyone tried to remove trafficmaster allure selfadhesive flooring?



## Momma C (Jun 12, 2018)

Our Trafficmaster Allure selfadhesive flooring was installed about 10 years ago. It was originally ment as a temporary flooring in our newly built house. Now after 10 years it is still in great shape. I want to remove it to update my enterance/foyer. My question is: can I remove it in such a way that I can reuse it in another area? Has anyone tried to reuse it?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Short answer, no. The adhesive points were like contact cement and will absolutely not release to a point where you can re use them.


----------

